#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Conceptual Cost Estimating Manual (2nd Ed.) - J. Page (Gulf Professional Publishing)

## gusgon

For those interested in estimating engineering man hours here is this excellent book:

Conceptual Cost Estimating Manual (2nd Ed.) - J. Page (Gulf Professional Publishing)

In Section 17 - HOME OFFICE COST, the man hours required for engineering design by type of equipment are indicated.
I hope this will be useful for you.
Best regards



LINK:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Conceptual Cost Estimating Manual (2nd Ed.) - J. Page (Gulf Professional Publishing)

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## pavlo

No links is working . can somebody uoload it again ?

----------


## morva2000

hi
link is not working ,if some one has got this book it is kindly requested to upload it for us .
thanking you in advance for your kind cooperation.
best regards

----------


## gusgon

New link for downloading:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good luck.

----------


## brahmhos

link deleted. can you reup please?

----------


## saverr

please re-upload. links are dead thanks

----------


## Shahin71

Link is not working

Can you upload again

----------


## gusgon

New Link. Sorry for the delay/
Enjoy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mekkisam

Please,
Can you send me a copy of the book,
Thanks,
bouasam@gmail.com

----------


## slimtak

I was looking for this book for few months. Thank you very much.

----------


## wcbphx

Thank you!

----------


## morva2000

thank you very much

See More: Conceptual Cost Estimating Manual (2nd Ed.) - J. Page (Gulf Professional Publishing)

----------


## Alroman

Thank you

----------


## gusgon

New link. Sorry for the delay
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## josefreitas

a new link : h-t-t-p://www.libgen.info/view.php?id=173434

----------


## wadhamama

thank you really I looking for

----------


## GvdB

Thank you very much.

----------


## ardes

Thank you so much

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## lovinglegend

Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## nicetw

thanks alot. you r a gem

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------

